# freezing spares and/or fattys?



## dougbennett (Aug 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried freezing ribs or fattys (or brisket) after a smoke? The reason: I'm thinking it'd be better to do one long smoke on the weekends, then freeze the meat for those busy weeknights when smoking isn't an option.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

I have made them one day, refridgerate and had them a day or two later. I'm sure freezing would be fine as long as the their wrapped accordingly.


----------



## dougbennett (Aug 11, 2008)

"Them" being ribs, fattys or both?


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 11, 2008)

Ribs freeze very well. I do it that way all the time. Fatties I'm not sure of. Never tried it.


----------



## fishawn (Aug 11, 2008)

Vacuum pack it if you can first. I have frozen Fatty's, Ribs, Brisket, Chicken & Pulled Prok with good results.


----------



## seboke (Aug 11, 2008)

I've frozen almost everything I have ever smoked, everything has always turned out fine.  A vacuum sealer really does make a difference though.  Careful vac sealing a fatty, ya can smush it down real flat real fast


----------



## richtee (Aug 11, 2008)

Fishawn has the clue. The Vac Pak rules. You can sucessfully freeze durn near anything with those units!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 11, 2008)

I freeze fatties all the time.  We always smoke several at a time, both stuffed and plain then pack the frozen ones with us to friends' houses, lake weekends, other places where we want to enjoy and share the goodness of fatties.  

Also freeze buckboard bacon and Canadian bacon too...


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

I pre freeze delicate items on a non stick cookie tray before vac packing. esp. veggies from the garden.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 11, 2008)

yup what they say.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have froze fatties and they held real good tightly wrapped in clear plastic and then wrapped in foil. Never had spares around long enough to need to freeze the leftovers.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 11, 2008)

Use the fragile setting on the vacuum sealer if your has one...otherwise...it will flatten it.


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2008)

I freeze Fatties all the time. I slice them first, then use sandwich Zip locks. Works fine.


----------

